
Flexible Revenue Model vs. MVP and the Two Kinds of Entrepreneurs - r2dnb
http://read.reddy.today/read/4/flexible-revenue-model-vs-mvp-and-the-two-kinds-of-entrepreneurs
======
sharemywin
The problem is support and marketing aren't free so you might be able to use
price to buy market share etc. but if you can't cover support costs you run
into trouble.

